# Cadbury has gone to the Bridge :*(



## JimD (Apr 23, 2012)

He's gone :tears2:

I came home from work and found him lying on his side. He was barely hanging on.
The poor old guy couldn't stand up anymore.
I rushed him to the vet, but he was too far gone.

He was 12 years old.

At least his last few months were spent safe, clean, warm....and loved.

Binky free little one....free of pain and happy.
See you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

I am truly sorry Jim. My heartfelt condolences for your loss. 


K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh how sad. So sorry for your loss. Binky free Cadbury.:rip::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 24, 2012)

He had those last few months of good care.


----------



## JimD (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks.

Funny how you can get so attached in such a short time.

:sigh:

Link to Cadbury's story....
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70343&forum_id=1


----------



## eclairemom (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh my, I'm so so sorry to hear about Cadbury. Binkey free lil' guy. :rainbow:


----------



## HEM (Apr 24, 2012)

We are very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

so sorry for your loss, he had a great last few months. Binky free little guy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry for his loss. He had a great few months with you.*nose bonks* :hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 24, 2012)

Jim, i'm so sad to hear about Cadbury.

What a lucky Bunny he was, to have you as his caretaker (Daddy) for his final few months. I'm sure he knew he hit the jackpot when you came into his life.

Bunky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Cadbury.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## wendymac (Apr 24, 2012)

Jim, I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Cadbury...


----------



## Samara (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh Jim...my deepest condolences. Is there anything we can do? 

:hearts:


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 24, 2012)

His story was touching...sorry for your loss. :rip::in tears:


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Apr 25, 2012)

Just read all about Cadbury and I'm very sorry that he lost his battle. He sure had good care for the last few months anyway and must've known he was loved. You sure worked hard on him, Jim, even though it was difficult to give him your time. More people should have your compassion. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry Jim.
I am just catching up on Cadbury and finding out how you got him. That is very generous of you to take in an older bunny. Nobody could of given the care that you did for Cadbury. Cadbury is a very lucky bunny.

Binky Free Cadbury. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man. I don't expect our little Mini-Rex Coal to be around much longer either--she turned 13 on the 5th and has all the elder issues too. Can't imagine not having my little girl around, and yes, it's so easy to get attached.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 25, 2012)

I am so very sorry, Jim - He was so lucky to have you in his life. 
Thank you so much :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh Jim, I'm so sorry. I haven't been around much and just caught up with Cadbury's story. At least his last few months were spent where he was loved and cared for in such a good way. He couldn't have asked for a better place to be.

Thinking of you.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'm sure he's in a better place now.

I just wish I could have done more.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh Jim - I'm so sorry - this is the first time I've seen this (I haven't been online much). 

At least you showed him what a good life could be like....I'm so happy for his sake.

Thanks for taking him into your home...and your heart.

The bunny world is a much better place because of people like you!


----------



## JimD (May 1, 2012)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Jim - I'm so sorry - this is the first time I've seen this (I haven't been online much).
> 
> At least you showed him what a good life could be like....I'm so happy for his sake.
> 
> ...



Thanks Peg. :hug:

I miss him....he was such a character.


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2012)

I'm sorry Jim. I haven't been on here for a bit and went back to read Cadbury's story. You are such a great person for taking him in and giving him bunny love even if for a short time. I'm sure those are the memories he took with him.


----------



## Saffy (May 5, 2012)

Aw Jim I am so sorry ... once again another Rabbit's Only old timer has lost their bun. 

Sending hugs xx


----------



## TinksMama (May 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Cadbury.


----------



## Deliciosa (May 8, 2012)

I read Cadbury's story in your other thread and I'm really touched that you decided to care for him during his last little while before going to the Rainbow Bridge. 
:rainbow:
it's not fair that his owners left him when he needed them the most, but thankfully you were there to take Cadbury in and give him the attention he deserved.

Rest in Peace Cadbury bun. Binky free :rabbithop


----------

